
How the $6B trading app botched a launch so badly Congress got involved - superasn
https://www.ourmidland.com/technology/businessinsider/article/We-talked-to-10-Robinhood-insiders-about-how-the-14066692.php
======
superasn
Wanted to post the BI link but it's paywalled :(

